# Which to pick?



## anikahead2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Which among these will do:
1>NZXT BETA EVO
2>NZXT GAMMA
3>NZXT Source 210 Elite

The price difference is not so much.Please help.

Also need a psu up to 4k?
Where can i find GS600 for 4k? Every shop quotes it at 4.5k or more?

Ty for all help.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 6, 2012)

Get GS600 for 4.5k. Use your bargaining skill to get it for around 4.2k. Else get Seasonic S12II 520 for the same price. 

What's the budget for cabinet?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 6, 2012)

Remove the gamma and beta from your list. They are outdated now. But first tell your budget please.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jul 6, 2012)

nzxt source 210 elite.and you will get gs600 from comp empire for 4200.i got it last week only.smc was selling for 4100 but was out of stock.


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Get GS600 for 4.5k. Use your bargaining skill to get it for around 4.2k. Else get Seasonic S12II 520 for the same price.
> 
> What's the budget for cabinet?



Budget is max 3k(will add fans as needed).Will try to bargain.



saikiasunny said:


> Remove the gamma and beta from your list. They are outdated now. But first tell your budget please.



Budget max 3k.So Source 210 is good.



yabbadaaba said:


> nzxt source 210 elite.and you will get gs600 from comp empire for 4200.i got it last week only.smc was selling for 4100 but was out of stock.



From where did u get Nzxt Source 210.I was thinking of getting it from itwares.
I live in Rohini area in Delhi.Nehru Place is far.Here shop keepers offer things at higher prices.I have purchased things from both smc and comp empire in past.Will try to go to NP.If not then gonna adjust with local dealers.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^
source 210 elite is a great cabinet so get it and drop other two.for psu you can go for gs 600 or seasonic sII 620w at around 4.5k.oops sorry i didn't know its 5.2k now.when i bought sII 520w its price was 3.5k and now it is 4.4k.so you better buy gs600w for whatever price you can.


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> source 210 elite is a great cabinet so get it and drop other two.for psu you can go for gs 600 or seasonic sII 620w at around 4.5k.oops sorry i didn't know its 5.2k now.when i bought sII 520w its price was 3.5k and now it is 4.4k.so you better buy gs600w for whatever price you can.



Thank You. 



yabbadaaba said:


> nzxt source 210 elite.and you will get gs600 from comp empire for 4200.i got it last week only.smc was selling for 4100 but was out of stock.



Good.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

Get Source 210 Elite.
About PSU, get GS600 @4K. Should be available at local market at this price.


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get Source 210 Elite.
> About PSU, get GS600 @4K. Should be available at local market at this price.



yup going for these.thank you.


----------

